# Monteverdi Vespers



## JTS

Which is your favourite recorded version of the Monteverdi Vespers?


----------



## Manxfeeder

I have a personal preference for John Eliot Gardiner's first recording. It isn't HIP like his second one, but there is a sense that he and his choir are still hungry and they're giving it everything they've got.


----------



## josquindesprez

I prefer the Andrew Parrott with the Taverner Consort, the Christina Pluhar with L'Arpeggiata, and the Sigiswald Kuijken with La Petite Bande. To me it works best with smaller numbers of soloists. No need for multiple voices singing the Sonata Sopra Sancta Maria, for example.


----------



## SanAntone

josquindesprez said:


> I prefer the *Andrew Parrott *with the Taverner Consort, the Christina Pluhar with L'Arpeggiata, and the Sigiswald Kuijken with La Petite Bande. To me it works best with smaller numbers of soloists. No need for multiple voices singing the Sonata Sopra Sancta Maria, for example.


Me too, and I am very happy to see your post.


----------



## tdc

I like the Gardiner first recording too. I often lean towards HIP baroque recordings but there is something I find really powerful about this interpretation.


----------



## Kreisler jr

I haven't heard Gardiner. I own about 5 but one is in a box and I only heard it once (I think Bernius/German harmonia mundi). My first was Herreweghe that is a rather typical example of his late 80s/early 90s style, well sung, but overall a bit moderate, lyrical.

My favorites are probably Garrido for a lush, almost garishly huge ensemble, and Alessandrini for a lean, smallish, brilliant group. Or Jacobs for something in the middle of them.


----------



## Rogerx

These two are the best, for me that is.


----------



## Dorsetmike

Gardiner for me too, I have the DVD. (it's also on Youtube)


----------



## Mister Meow

The only one I've heard is Apollo's Fire (Jeannette Sorrell) so that's my favorite.


----------

